# Scopehosts.com - 50% Discount on Netherlands XEN VPS | Get VPS @ €5/mo. | Instant Setup.



## Scopehosts (Dec 1, 2016)

*NETHERLANDS 1Gbps LINUX VPS*
​


Netherlands 1Gbps Xen Linux VPS are on high configured Intel Xeon E3 and E5 servers with RAID10 SATA III HDD`s partitions giving out optimum performances and reliability. You can select many Linux operating systems while ordering the service as per your needs. Providing Unmetered Bandwidth to fullfill your bandwidth needs.


Location : Netherlands (Amsterdam) | Platform : Xen | Setup : Instant* | Test IP : 94.75.223.121


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
SELECT YOU PLAN
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]~
  *50% OFF *on 1Gbps Netherlands XEN VPS || Offer Code : *FASTVPS50*
 [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]~


*VPS Plan 1 : *
============================
Processor : Intel Quad Core    
CPU : 1x2.0 Ghz    
RAM : 768 MB    
SWAP : 256 MB    
SSD : 20 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux
*Price : € 8.99/mo.    *


*VPS Plan 2 : *
============================
Processor : Intel Quad Core    
CPU : 1x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 1024 MB    
SWAP : 512 MB    
SSD : 35 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux
*Price : € 12.99/mo.    *


*VPS Plan 3 : *
============================
Processor : Intel Quad Core    
CPU : 2x2.0 Ghz    
RAM : 1536 MB    
SWAP : 768 MB    
SSD : 50 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux
*Price : € 18.99/mo.    *


*VPS Plan 4 : *
============================
Processor : Intel Quad Core    
CPU : 2x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 2048 MB    
SWAP : 1024 MB    
SSD : 70 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux
*Price : € 25.99/mo.    *


*VPS Plan 5 : *
============================
Processor : Intel Quad Core    
CPU : 3x2.0 Ghz    
RAM : 3072 MB    
SWAP : 1536 MB    
SSD : 90 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux
*Price : € 32.99/mo.    *


*VPS Plan 6 : *
============================
Processor : Intel Quad Core    
CPU : 3x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 4096 MB    
SWAP : 2048 MB    
SSD : 120 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloudbsd ,Fedora ,Ubuntu + cloud-tux    
*Price :  45.99/mo.    *


*VPS Plan 7 : *
============================
Processor : Intel Quad Core    
CPU : 4x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 5120 MB    
SWAP : 2536 MB    
SSD : 160 GB    
Bandwidth : Unmetered*
Operating System : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux
*Price : € 59.99/mo.    *


==========================================================
* >>>> >>> >> ORDER NOW << <<< <<<<* 
==========================================================


==================================================
*What Else You Get With Your VPS !*
==================================================
Virtual private servers provide you with the flexibility and control you expect from dedicated servers at price point of shared hosting.


*SOLUS VM CONTROL PANEL* 
*OPERATING SYSTEMS*
*MONEYBACK GUARANTEE* 
*SCALABILITY* 
*24/7 SUPPORT SYSTEM!*
*NETWORK / HARDWARE*



*Optional Add-ons Available Anytime*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-Extra 1 Dedicated IP Address (IPv4) - € 3 /mo.
-Management Service - € 25/mo..
-Domain Registration (.com, .net, .org) - € 10.99 /Year
-WHMCS License (Branding) - € 14.99 /mo.
-WHMCS License (No Branding)    - € 17.99 /mo.


*Premium Pro Control Panels*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-cPanel/WHM Panel - € 12.99 /mo.
-DirectAdmin Panel - € 14 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebAdmin Edition. (10 Domains) - € 4.99 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebPro Edition. (30 Domains) - € 9.99 /mo.
-Plesk Panel 12 - WebHost Edition. (Unlimited Domains) - € 12.99 /mo.


* Conditions Applied.

* Discount applicable for plan2 and above.


VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : 
=================================================== 
Paypal  |  EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY


Live Support :
==================================================
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support


----------

